
Windows 10 upgrade nags become more aggressive, offer no opt-out - someguy1233
http://www.zdnet.com/article/windows-10-upgrade-nags-become-more-aggressive-offer-no-opt-out/
======
dynomight
I've removed the update reminder from two win7 machines. It wasn't difficult.

Instructions are here: [http://www.myce.com/news/how-to-uninstall-
kb3035583-the-wind...](http://www.myce.com/news/how-to-uninstall-
kb3035583-the-windows-10-downloader-for-windows-7-and-8-1-75681/)

------
Nexxxeh
I think I'll hold off upgrading to 10 until it's closer to being finished.
Right now, it shouldn't have left beta.

Still, on the plus side, it'll probably be lucrative for IT techs when non-
contract clients brick their machines with failed updates, or when machines
with unsupported graphics cards get updated.

------
heroh
why? Because Microsoft wants to monetize plebs

[http://betanews.com/2015/10/15/microsoft-now-uses-
windows-10...](http://betanews.com/2015/10/15/microsoft-now-uses-
windows-10s-start-menu-to-display-ads/)

------
cabirum
GWX notification can be easily disabled by uninstalling and hiding KB3035583,
editing registry, enabling Group Policy, etc. When a user cannot do this, it
only means they need OS managed and updated for them automatically, it's just
better for everyone involved.

~~~
greenyoda
I noticed a couple of days ago that KB3035583 (plus another annoying
Win10-related update), which I had hidden a while back, got unhidden and
presented to me again for installation. You need to constantly review the list
of updates in each batch of updates to keep Microsoft from tricking you into
re-installing it! They just won't take "no" for an answer. (I'm on Windows 7
and have no intention of ever "upgrading" to Win10. My upgrade path will
probably be Linux.)

~~~
gech
I saw a comment elsewhere that stated in the win/sys32/gwx path to create a 0
byte gwx.exe which I believe has helped with disabling the notification as
well.

------
webaholic
It is really bothering. I want to stay on win 7 as I don't want to give my
email to get further updates or to use cortana. I don't know of a way to avoid
the nagging reminder... sucks.

------
anonbanker
Never been a better time to install (Antergos) Linux.

------
TrevorJ
Have there been other instances of a company retroactively turning a product
the consumer has bought and paid for into borderline malware?

